# PE EXAM COST (Does your co. pay or you?)



## Topo_650 (Mar 19, 2013)

i WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHAT EVERYONES EXPERIENCE IS WITH THE COST OF THE pe EXAM. iS THIS SOMETHING TYPICALLY THE COPMANY YOU WORK FOR PICKS UP OR IS THIS TYPICALLY SOMETHING THE APPLICATANT PAYS FOR??? My company does not pay for the exam nor any classes or books to pass, also i doubt they pay for the yearly fee. What is your experience?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 19, 2013)

I think it depends largely on whether or not obtaining a PE license adds value for your current employer. In my current position, obtaining my PE license was valued by my company so they offered to pay for the exam and any other associated fees (including annual renewal fees). They also paid the fees for obtaining and holding a current NCEES record. They did not pay for any reference materials or review courses. Though I did not make it a point to ask about it.


----------



## Peele1 (Mar 19, 2013)

My employer has paid for all materials, training, and renewals for my certifications, even those which are not required of my position. This is quite generous.

Some will pay for everything, some for nothing.


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 19, 2013)

I had to take the PE test twice, but I was reimbursed for the cost of the successful attempt, plus books &amp; state application costs. I also get the cost of bi-annual renewals for all of my licenses covered, as does all of the engineers in the company. They will pay for one professional society membership, but will not cover the NCEES record fees.

Not all companies are this generous. Most may reimburse for the renewal fees, or the application only. Some cover the test fees and books only. As mentioned above, it really depends on the company and how the license affects their bottom line.

Just remember, once you are successful and if you itemize your taxes, you can write off the un-reimbursed testing fees on that years taxes. Annual renewal costs are also a deductible expense according to the tax agents I have talked with.

Good luck with your exam.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 19, 2013)

they paid for the test, only the time you pass it, the hotel, and paid me for test day. thats it


----------



## willsee (Mar 19, 2013)

My company paid for everything (Books, Fees, NCEES Record, Renewals, CEU Classes).


----------



## bradlelf (Mar 19, 2013)

Registration Fees, Exam Fees, postage, transcripts, reciprocity fee for EIT, hotel, travel mileage &amp; 8 hours of time off paid for exam.

License fee &amp; stamp fee once I passed.

PDH's on a yearly basis ... typically 12, unless I can get free ones at seminars.

Bi annual license renewal, all commity expenses for other states and 1 professional organization per year. I choose NSPE since that includes NSPE, PSPE and my local chapter. I pay the smaller organization fees out of pocket.

I think the general rule in most offices is that the company will pay for it once. If you fail the cost is on you.

Just remember any thing you spend that isn't cover is tax deductible for professional expenses.


----------



## iwire (Mar 20, 2013)

IMHO, a company (engineering firm nonetheless) that not willing to pay out for your PE exam fee or whatnot, is not a company you want to stick around long...


----------



## willsee (Mar 20, 2013)

iwire said:


> IMHO, a company (engineering firm nonetheless) that not willing to pay out for your PE exam fee or whatnot, is not a company you want to stick around long...


Unless they don't care if you have a PE.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 20, 2013)

some disciplines a PE is not required so why would the company care? it is an investment for the future and personal accomplishment


----------



## iwire (Mar 20, 2013)

willsee said:


> iwire said:
> 
> 
> > IMHO, a company (engineering firm nonetheless) that not willing to pay out for your PE exam fee or whatnot, is not a company you want to stick around long...
> ...


that's true then about investing for the future hence, you will not be sticking around long haul right? ...


----------



## Topo_650 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I do sturctural work so I don't see why my company needs to "review there policy" on paying for my exam. How does me putting a PE at the end of my name hurt the company? iWire may have a point here. I can understand the Co reluctant to paying each time you need to retake the test but at the very least they should cover the cost of the one you pass. Again thanks for all the feedback


----------



## iwire (Mar 20, 2013)

Topo_650 said:


> Thanks everyone. I do sturctural work so I don't see why my company needs to "review there policy" on paying for my exam. How does me putting a PE at the end of my name hurt the company? iWire may have a point here. I can understand the Co reluctant to paying each time you need to retake the test but at the very least they should cover the cost of the one you pass. Again thanks for all the feedback


Also dont forget about if we all passed (i hope so), there is continuation education..hope they cover some of it


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 21, 2013)

They didn't pay for anything related to the PE.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 21, 2013)

I paid for all PE expenses out of pocket. I probably could have coaxed the company into reimbursing me for it, but I didn't want to feel obligated to have to stay with the company after passing the PE.


----------



## butch81385 (Apr 16, 2013)

Had to pay out of pocket for everything, but work reimbursed my application and exam cost (one time deal, will be out of my pocket if I have to retake). A coworker that took the PE a couple of years ago was reimbursed for a web-based class as well. No classes existed for my exam (Architectural Engineering).

I was also paid 8 hours for the day of the exam (I also believe this to be a 1-time occurrence).

I work for a consulting engineering firm that deals with all disciplines as related to buildings, and am expected to get my PE at some point in my career.

From my understanding, everything would have to be paid back (prorated) if I leave within either 1 or 3 years (don't remember which).


----------



## DGillson (Apr 16, 2013)

I paid for registration and applcation, as well as reference materials; the boss considers earning my PE as part of my choosen career and not so much as a big bonus to the company, although I got paid time "off" for the day before and the day of the exam. I will be responsible for annual dues, but they seem minimal in the scheme of things for someone in HVAC (PE is nearly a "must" it seems).


----------



## tim1981 (Apr 16, 2013)

I paid for it all, and expect reimbursement for the application and exam fees only if I passed. Travel expenses, hotel for the night before, and books were all on me. I could have had a review class covered if I had signed up in time.


----------



## sycamore PE (Apr 16, 2013)

My company paid my exam fee. The would have paid my application fee, too, but that couldn't go on the corporate card and had to be paid by check, so I paid that myself (getting a check from my employer would take more accounting red tape then the $75 fee is worth.) I had to take a day of vacation for the exam. The company will pay for the PDHs should I get my license, and will probably pay for the renewal. That all depends on who is in management at the time and what the "professional development" budget looks like. My boss lent me his personal copy of the MERM, so I didn't have to buy that, either  . My company covers my ASHRAE membership, so they paid for my ASHRAE handbooks, too. I bought my own practice problem books. I think I have it pretty good, considering that a PE license is not necessary for my job.


----------



## captaincaution (Apr 17, 2013)

My company paid for the time I missed from work to take the exam. With the SE being two days, I didn't get paid for the Saturday portion of the test, and I had to use personal time that I took on the Thursday before. Upon passing, I was paid a $3k bonus, which would cover the review course and reference codes etc that I paid for out of pocket. If your employer doesn't reimburse you for those things, you may be able to deduct some of them from your taxes. We're responsible for paying for our first registration, and the biannual renewal. If my company needs us to get a license in another state, they will pay for that registration and renewal. I work for an A/E firm, and this policy is the same whether you're getting licensed as an engineer or architect.


----------



## Phantom PE (Apr 23, 2013)

My company pays one time for a review course. All other books, application/exam fees, travel, time off was on me. If you pass you get a $2k bonus (before taxes) which is supposed to cover the exam fees. Guess it could have been worse.


----------

